# minifische frittieren? - hilfe bitte



## katasen (18. Oktober 2008)

moin,

ich habe in italien (vorwiegend gardasee) auf wochenmärkten oft so kleine frittierte minifische gegessen. die dinger waren so ca 3-5cm lang.
hoffentlich wisst ihr was ich meine.

ich will die hier auch haben und frage mich nun ob ich diese kleinen fische die zu hauf in yachthäfen und der restlichen förde rumschwimmen nehmen kann.
sind das die gleichen fische und was sind das überhaupt für welche?
wäre das legal die in massen zu entnehmen (100-200 stück)

petri heil


----------



## Harbour (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: minifische frittieren? - hilfe bitte*

Ich kann dir nur eine Antwort geben.
Und zwar zu "wäre das legal die in massen zu entnehmen (100-200 stück)". An sich wäre das legal (im allgemeinen). Andererseits solltest du dich über die zuständige Gesetze in solchen Sachen informieren.
Will sagen, darfst du die Senke benutzen? Ich denke mir mal dass es nicht einfach ist 100 - 200 Fische mit angegebener Größe einzeln mit der Rute zu fangen 
Obs dieselben sind kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich nicht weiß welche Fische es waren. Aber ich vermute dasses sich eine andere Art handelt da Italien von unseren Gefilden ja doch ne Ecke weg ist.

Hoffe ich habe keinen Stuss erzählt und etwas geholfen 
Wenn was falsch ist berichtigt mich!
Man lernt nie aus

lg Harbour!


----------



## katasen (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: minifische frittieren? - hilfe bitte*

jo die müsste ich schon per senke oder kescher rausholen.

ich glaube nicht dass es so kleine haken gibt und ehrlich gesagt wäre mir das auch zu dumm die zu angeln


----------



## rallye-vid (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: minifische frittieren? - hilfe bitte*



katasen schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht dass es so kleine haken gibt



Die gibts... Ne Fruchtfliege könnte man evtl. draufkriegen.


----------



## boot (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: minifische frittieren? - hilfe bitte*



katasen schrieb:


> jo die müsste ich schon per senke oder kescher rausholen.
> 
> ich glaube nicht dass es so kleine haken gibt und ehrlich gesagt wäre mir das auch zu dumm die zu angeln


 Ich denke das es sich um Sardinen handelt.


----------



## Nimos (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: minifische frittieren? - hilfe bitte*

kann dir dazu nur sagen das man das auch mit Gründlingen machen kann schmeckt supii :vik:


----------

